
Amazon tech workers file complaints to Washington state over lack of restrooms - santaclaus
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/amazon-employees-biggest-complaint-not-enough-mens-bathrooms-for-all-the-dudes/
======
enahs-sf
This can be a pretty serious problem. I used to work at a company that had 2
bathroom stalls for men and approximately 100 male employees all who went to
lunch around the same time and drank copious amounts of coffee. Let's just say
there were a lot of issues with "bandwidth" when it came to using a toilet.
People were going to other floors, using the subway bathroom, all sorts of
wild things.

------
gnu8
Does Jeff have a restroom in his office suite?

